# World Class Action!!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Fishing in Venice, Louisiana in the Mississippi River Delta is the pinnacle...but the last month or so has even exceeded its reputation for production. In my 15 years of guiding and 25+ years of fishing the delta, this is THE BEST Redfish bite I have ever seen. You can randomly stop on any stretch of bank in the bays and catch a limit of Redfish....Its that GOOD! Most days, like today, its a one stop shop, limits of Redfish AND Speckled Trout from the same location. 
Speaking of Trout, this has been quite a good year for them as well. Probably not all time great, but VERY good. The run on BIG Trout this spring is the best we have had in several years. MANY fish over 7 pounds have come in my boat this spring and summer. 
The main thing slowing us down on the trout(nothing ever slows the reds!) has been a nagging wind. Nothing out of control, but just enough to make you have to work. I cant wait for July and August when hopefully that still nasty heat sets in....Its HOT, but the fishing action will be even hotter!! 
At this time there are still lots of fish on the shoreline of the bays as well as offshore on the shallow oil platforms. As Summer progresses I look for the action to transition more to the platforms. 
The Mississippi River has been pretty high all season so that has given us some ugly brown river water to deal with. This has forced us to rely on live bait a little more than we would want to.....but where I come from catching boat loads of fish is the goal, regardless of what you catch them on! 
As you will see from the pics, despite the winds and high river, fishing has been second to none! NO other coastal area harbors the mass of fish that the Delta does.....And NO OTHER guide service works harder for the clients and puts more fish on the fish cleaning table than REEL SHOT GUIDE SERVICE. www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*more pics*

More pics

www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Even more pics*

Want to catch more fish than you thought possible?
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*consistency....*

day in and day out we catch them!


----------

